# Incubating Sulcata Eggs



## Peacebone (May 8, 2011)

I am currently incubating sulcata eggs in the hovabator incubator. I was wondering how often, how long, and exactly how you allow the eggs to get oxygen? I have heard different theories and was wondering what any of you guys have found to be the most successful. Thanks in advance for any and all advice.


----------



## Tim/Robin (May 8, 2011)

I have never incubated Sulcata eggs, but with my other eggs, I open the lid of the incubator at the minimum daily. There is no way for me to tell just how much oxygen is exchanged when open, but that is what I have always done. I can't think of any other way of doing it. You don't want a fan blowing from the inside out.


----------



## Tom (May 8, 2011)

I set mine up in plastic shoe boxes inside my Hovabator. I drill 4 1/4 inch holes near the top for ventilation. I only open the top once every two weeks or so initially, but as they get closer to term, I check them daily. The Hovebators already have some ventilation holes built in, so you should'nt need to do anything for oxygen exchange. You'd only end up drying them out if you tried. Just watch your temps and leave them alone for the most part. I just had three sulcatas hatch a few days ago with a bunch more due any day now. I also had another leo pip and see me for the first time today.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 8, 2011)

I use the same incubator for Sulcatas as you are using and I think it's important to leave them alone asap. So I would check the temp daily and make sure it is where you want it to be and only open the containers/lid once a week-two weeks. Check on the water in the tray at that time too. Other than that, it's really simple.


----------

